# Ka24e test pipe



## StanzaGuy (Feb 3, 2018)

Curious if a ka24e test pipe from a 1990 240sx could mount on a stock U12 Stanza fwd exhaust pipe flange. If someone could get me dimensions (presuming someone has some old exhaust pipes from ka24e swaps lying around)


----------

